
Apple Strategy 2017 - colinramsay
https://medium.com/@scobleizer/im-inside-tim-cook-s-head-but-i-really-wonder-what-s-going-on-inside-mark-zuckerberg-s-head-5babf01c5713#.mlz44251l
======
HammadB
Isn't this drastically overestimating where the tech for all this is today?

~~~
syntheticnature
That is decidedly the case.

